# How often do you feed your fish?



## Stumpjumper

Mine are constantly hungry... I've been following the rule of only giving them what they can clean up in 20-30 seconds which really doesn't seem like much for 21 fish. I feed them 3 times a day.

Since they are growing juveniles do they require more food than an adult would?

Also I know a varied diet is important, right now I just give them algae flakes (a premiuim flake the breeder uses) it is supposed to be 100% nutritional for them. Should I give them some live brine shrimp once in a while or something? I was going to give them some romaine lettuce but I read that you shouldn't give that to young mbunas?


----------



## dotbomb

They don't need much food. Their stomachs are the size of one of their eyes.

If you have mbuna I'd stay away from brine shrimp, blood worms, etc.

I vary my feedings with a spirulina flake and a sprirulina/krill pellet. I feed twice a day. Pellets in the morning and flake at night.

For growing mbuna look for a food that has about 10% fat and protein from both krill and algae.

This is a great read. I hear their food is pretty good too.
http://www.newlife.ipbhost.com/forums/i ... wtopic=328


----------



## Stumpjumper

Thanks, this is what I am feeding them right now.

http://livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=606


----------



## Riceburner

I feed small quantities twice a day. Sometimes just once.


----------



## flyn dutchmn

I feed once a day and feed a mix of spirulina and Xtreme cichlid pellets.

My malawis get what they eat in 2 minutes, while my tropheus get what they eat in about 30 seconds. When I'm confident they are all healthy I'll feed them what they'll consume in a minute.

I'd stay away from brine shrimp, but hear some people feed it for bigger broods.


----------



## exasperatus2002

once aday except for my fry which are fed 3 times a day.


----------



## dielikemoviestars

1-3x a day with nothing on Fridays. I keep 'em a little chubby since they're still small.


----------



## Stumpjumper

My fish are beggars..

They school up when I walk to the aquarium and will follow my hand from one end to the other lol.


----------



## Riceburner

mine too...they know when it's me at the tank too.


----------



## rgr4475

3x a day in very small amounts. Food is gone in under 30 secs. I feed dainichi (spelling) color fx pellets and spirulina flakes. Frozen brine or mysis shimp may once a week. I have gaps and peacocks. For my 55 mbuna tank I feed spirulina flakes and occasional frozen peas that I blanch, remove the shell, cut up and serve.


----------



## dannonlayne

> mine too...they know when it's me at the tank too.


mine do too (the tank is at my office) but my coworkers don't believe me! glad i'm not crazy :wink:


----------

